# Who would you like to meet from the forum?



## Sharon

Let's get a list going and see if they'll come.  Then maybe we can find a public place to meet.  Maybe a park or something.   Anybody with me?


----------



## cattitude

*real people*

sorry, Sharon, couldn't resist.


----------



## Sharon

Well then, maybe we should pm the newbies we want to attend.   Heck of a way to meet people.  I don't really hang out in bars though.


----------



## cattitude

*Good idea*

I have several people I'd like to meet.  I'm for a gathering by pm.  Some people I don't know might be just fine...so if we have people willing to vouch for each other, that type of thing.  

I don't mind visiting the Tiki Bar, or Red Hot & Blue (might be far for those in St. Mary's).  

Ideas?


----------



## Katie

I want to meet people from the board, but I am kind of nervous around people I don't know. I am getting better, but still get nervous as heck.


----------



## FIREMAN

I've met a nice group from the forum one night. I was scared but I found out that there are people on this forum just like me, just looking for a good time. I was new to this meet and greet thing but everthing worked out just great. Just waiting to meet the rest of the gang on the forum.


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *I've met a nice group from the forum one night. I was scared but I found out that there are people on this forum just like me, just looking for a good time. I was new to this meet and greet thing but everthing worked out just great. Just waiting to meet the rest of the gang on the forum. *




Ditto!!!


----------



## FIREMAN

> _Originally posted by bknarw _
> *
> 
> 
> Ditto!!! *



Bk your next, I just got to go drink beer with you one night.


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *
> 
> Bk your next, I just got to go drink beer with you one night. *




Ditto again!!!
Love that new title, BTW.  Funny...


----------



## Sharon

*Who me?*



> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *
> 
> when are you planning this for? *


Let's make it a group thingy.  Let me check my calendar............................my dog's BD party is next week but after that is good for me.


----------



## watercolor

*Re: Good idea*



> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> * Red Hot & Blue (might be far for those in St. Mary's).
> 
> Ideas? *



Nope...we will go. We actually go to waldorf alot


----------



## watercolor

*Re: Who me?*



> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Let's make it a group thingy.  Let me check my calendar............................my dog's BD party is next week but after that is good for me.  *



You do that too!!! How cool! 

But we are up for anything on the weekends. I wont be able to attend until after 4 on saturdays ( I work  ) but I am game!  I am sure Jess will be too!


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Good idea*



> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *
> 
> Nope...we will go. We actually go to waldorf alot  *



I think Catttitude was talking about the RH&B in Prince Frederick...


----------



## bknarw

*Re: Re: Re: Good idea*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> 
> I think Catttitude was talking about the RH&B in Prince Frederick... *



That sounds like a GREAT idea!
Plus, I've never been there...


----------



## Heretic

There are lotsa people that I'd like to meet.

I dunno Am I still a noobie?


----------



## watercolor

*Re: Re: Re: Good idea*

well that is fine! Lol we have been to that one too! 



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> 
> I think Catttitude was talking about the RH&B in Prince Frederick... *


----------



## AnniesDad

Count me out...


I've never met anyone here, but I do have mental images of each of you and have made many assumptions.  Last thing I need is reality clouding the picture.


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by AnniesDad _
> *Count me out...
> 
> 
> I've never met anyone here, but I do have mental images of each of you and have made many assumptions.  Last thing I need is reality clouding the picture. *



You should share.  I imagine it could be pretty interesting!


----------



## Christy

*Dang!*

When I first read the title of the thread, I thought it said "who would you like to most meet on here".  If that question was posed my adamant response would be JetMonkey!


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by AnniesDad _
> *Count me out...
> I've never met anyone here, but I do have mental images of each of you and have made many assumptions.  Last thing I need is reality clouding the picture.     *


That didn't sound very nice.

I have met a few of you, albiet briefly, but would like to meet more of you.


----------



## FIREMAN

> _Originally posted by AnniesDad _
> *Count me out...
> 
> 
> I've never met anyone here, but I do have mental images of each of you and have made many assumptions.  Last thing I need is reality clouding the picture.     *



I'm curious about this one, I wonder what your mental image of   me is?


----------



## AnniesDad

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *
> 
> I'm curious about this one, I wonder what your mental image of   me is?  *



I was just kidding with my post, guess it didn't come across that way.  I'm sure you're all fine, upstanding citizens.


----------



## giggles04

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *
> 
> I'm curious about this one, I wonder what your mental image of   me is?  *



:razz2: No comment...

Nice new title by the way


----------



## FIREMAN

> _Originally posted by giggles04 _
> *
> 
> :razz2: No comment...
> *



awww a wise gal eh :stooges:


----------



## giggles04

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *
> 
> awww a wise gal eh :stooges: *



Hey give me a break... haven't be on here in a few days... I been sick 

Don't make me  you into shape:razz2:


----------



## giggles04

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *
> 
> Dang girl!  Maybe you should get sick more often!  yee-ha!  crack that whip! *



Ha! Too funny


----------



## bknarw

*Re: Dang!*



> _Originally posted by Christy _
> *When I first read the title of the thread, I thought it said "who would you like to most meet on here".  If that question was posed my adamant response would be JetMonkey!  *




You know, now that I think about it, I'd have to agree.
Where is Jet, anyhow?


----------



## pixiegirl

*Re: Re: Good idea*



> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *
> 
> Nope...we will go. We actually go to waldorf alot  *



Water, How dare you come to Waldorf and not tell me!  Send a pm next time you're coming down we can meet up.


----------



## migtig

*Re: Dang!*



> _Originally posted by Christy _
> *When I first read the title of the thread, I thought it said "who would you like to most meet on here".  If that question was posed my adamant response would be JetMonkey!  *



Me too!!!!!!!


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by Barbra _
> *
> 
> Hey! I can be loud and obnoxious when necessary. :razz2: Just take away my meds for two or three days.  J/K *



I will tend to agree she can be obnoxious!!! lol

*runs and hides now*


----------



## watercolor

*Re: Re: Re: Good idea*



> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *
> 
> Water, How dare you come to Waldorf and not tell me!  Send a pm next time you're coming down we can meet up. *



eek BACK PIXIE! lol

Ok, I promise I will let you know.


----------



## KaZamm1061

> _Originally posted by Barbra _
> *I would also like to get to know a few folks better...um...Sxy...Pixie...Frank...water...Christy...DeeJay...Vicki...
> 
> Brain is officially fried, thank you.  *



Did anyone else notice that Barbra only mentioned the Ladies in this post?? OH MAN us guys were left out. Whats up  with that. huh..   :razz2:


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *
> 
> Did anyone else notice that Barbra only mentioned the Ladies in this post?? OH MAN us guys were left out. Whats up  with that. huh..   :razz2: *



You need to re-read her posts.  I don't think FRANK, BK, or JOEY are going to appreciate your comment...  

Talk about brain-fried!


----------



## KaZamm1061

*I No i saw that post i was talking about this comment here she said. Im only messing around though.. just trying to strike a convo.  
would also like to get to know a few folks better...um...Sxy...Pixie...Frank...water...Christy...DeeJay...Vicki...*


----------



## cattitude

*Dang!*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> 
> You need to re-read her posts.  I don't think FRANK, BK, or JOEY are going to appreciate your comment...
> 
> Talk about brain-fried!    *



I really thought Joey was a guy!  I know Frank is -- well, at least he LOOKS like one..BK, I think he's a guy too.


Joey would be at the top of my list..just because he seems so funny..Jet is another.  And the indomitable Mr. King...

I talk to some of you..don't be offended...I want to meet you guys too!


----------



## KaZamm1061

and op's i didnt see franks name in that list until i posted.. My Bad.       :razz2:


----------



## bknarw

*Re: Dang!*



> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *
> 
> I really thought Joey was a guy!  I know Frank is -- well, at least he LOOKS like one..BK, I think he's a guy too.
> 
> 
> Joey would be at the top of my list..just because he seems so funny..Jet is another.  And the indomitable Mr. King...
> 
> I talk to some of you..don't be offended...I want to meet you guys too! *




I am a guy...but call me Sybil!


----------



## KaZamm1061

Hummm Im beginning to wonder now BK. Whats up with the name? Sybil? heheheheheeh Just messing with ya


----------



## cattitude

*Re: Re: Dang!*



> _Originally posted by bknarw _
> *
> 
> 
> I am a guy...but call me Sybil!
> *



I think I already did!!!


----------



## jazz lady

*You still missed Frank...*



> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *I No i saw that post i was talking about this comment here she said. Im only messing around though.. just trying to strike a convo.
> *


*

If you were just talking about the one post, Frank was mentioned - I just included Joey and BK from the one before that.  I'm taking my cues from KK (  ) - I want EVERYTHING to be accurate, darn it!    

To all - I would definitely like to meet y'all someday...  *


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *Hummm Im beginning to wonder now BK. Whats up with the name? Sybil? heheheheheeh Just messing with ya *




That's okay, buddy, I'm wondering the same thing!
If you get the answer, though...let me know...


----------



## Frank

Well I'm not bothered, and I know what was intended. And for what it's worth, she's fast becoming one of my favorites here, too.


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by Frank _
> *Well I'm not bothered, and I know what was intended. And for what it's worth, she's fast becoming one of my favorites here, too.  *




Which "she"?


----------



## fuzzyng

I'm up for anything, really...  there are only a few people on here I don't wanna meet, so bring on da party!!


----------



## Ken King

*Re: Dang!*



> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> * And the indomitable Mr. King...*



Cat,

Were you someone else in an earlier cyber-life?  The hairs on the back of my neck stood straight up when I read that.  Have we had discussions before, ala "Feral Cat"?

Anyway, I haven't met any of you that I haven't liked.  We all are opinionated people, so at least we have that in common.


----------



## vraiblonde

Alright, Jay 

I'd like to meet just about everyone who has something interesting to say in here.  I always especially want to meet the people I have heated discussion with - Jimmy, TT, Penguin, etc. - because they are spirited enough to stand their ground in the face of extreme opposition.  I like that in a person.

I'd love to meet Otter and Cattitude after all these years.  JazzLady and Vicki!  Lilly and Sierra!  Bruzilla and BudoPo!  Heretic and Tipsy McGee!  Also the people who've been browsing this site for so long - Flo, the Yardsale Queen and others.

Ken, I think it was Renee that made the feral cat page that made me laugh so hard - I'd love to meet her, too, because she's a longtime Somd.com-er.  Obviously I'm dying to meet Kyle and Jetmonkey.  I'd love to meet Hessain because he's doesn't back down.

I feel like I'm making an acceptance speech and trying not to forget anyone.


----------



## Boogieman117

LOL i'm up for seeing everybody, only I'm a tad younger (17)  than most on the forum.


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Boogieman117 _
> *LOL i'm up for seeing everybody, only I'm a tad younger (17)  than most on the forum. *



Hey, everyone--we've gotta meet at Chuck-E-Cheese so Boogie can join in the fun.  

j/k with ya Boogie!   

BTW..welcome to the forums  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## watercolor

I want to meet everyone but a few, and a couple others. That were just plain jerks. . Basically wanna meet everyone with the exception of above. 

Already met, Frank..he is someone that grows on ya.  Met Mig-shes a schweetie. Barb-is awesome. Bch is awesome, except for biting my head off the day she came to my work J/K, tater-met a little...seems cool. How was the trip to gay central?, hrm...who else...I met jamie and crystal..even though they are gone now...


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by Barbra _
> *
> 
> Brain is officially fried, thank you.  *




That goes for me too!


----------



## Boogieman117

I can see Princess is going to be an interesting person in the forums


----------



## watercolor

ok...am I loved here...should I back outta the question right now?


----------



## Boogieman117

I feel da love


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by Barbra _
> *
> 
> I wub you, water.  :silly:   *




AWW YAY!


----------



## Boogieman117

I feel Da Love!!!


----------



## giggles04

I'd love to meet anybody that would like to meet me!
 

Only people that I know on here are Fireman and Firefighter!


----------



## FIREMAN

> _Originally posted by giggles04 _
> *Only people that I know on here are Fireman and Firefighter! *



Aren't you so lucky to know me!   

I've met Bch, tater, pixie, cariblue, Mr. Speedo. 

The people on my hit list would have to be BK, jetmonkey, Sxy, Joey, Barbra and Water.


----------



## giggles04

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *
> 
> Aren't you so lucky to know me!
> 
> *



:razz2: Something like that!


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by joeyinlexpark _
> *Fried Brain...?? sound like a old high school buddy of mine, he was always in fried brain mode......lol *




You went to high school with Jeff Spicoli?


----------



## cattitude

*Ridgemont High*

That was a great school!! Didn't they make a movie about it??


----------



## bknarw

*Re: Ridgemont High*



> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *That was a great school!! Didn't they make a movie about it?? *




"hey...Mr. Haaand..."


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by joeyinlexpark _
> *I would like to meet everyone except the buttheads. Met a few already but there are some that I would like to have a good ole beer with. *



Joey - I would love to have a beer with you one day - maybe fry some roadkill, start a bonfire and lock the hubs tooo


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by joeyinlexpark _
> *i was thinking more of the movie Dazed and Confused!! I love that movie!!! Fast Times at Ridgemont High was also a great movie......"Hey Bud, whats your problem" Jeff Spicoli .. *




I don't think any red-blooded American male will ever forget the scene with Phoebe Cates coming out of the swimming pool!


----------



## bknarw

*Thanks Sxy!*



> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Bk,
> 
> This is BETTER than the pool scene.   *




New Wallpaper!!!


I even walked around behind my computer monitor to see if I could get the "frontal" shot!


----------



## SxyPrincess

*Re: Thanks Sxy!*



> _Originally posted by bknarw _
> *
> 
> I even walked around behind my computer monitor to see if I could get the "frontal" shot!
> *



Let me see if I can find a picture with a better view.


----------



## AnonymousPenguin

I'm not exactly sure what the purpose of this thread was...

but, I'll answer the question.

So far, I've Met PmoneyandTT, Vicki, and BigBrothaCon.
All interesting and nice people.... 

There are others that I haven't met who make me curious...

BK... he's such a sweetie.
Vrai, JetMonkey, KenKing.... they are confident and strong.
Cariblue... for the carefree smart-ass attitude
SxyPrincess, PixieGirl... they make me smile.
Otter... his rare and brief posts are one of a kind.
WaterColor, Giggles... sweet.
Frank... neutral peace maker.
Mig... an interesting character w/ interesting stalker.
JRogers... for the sake of the children.
Sharon... for the dog-lover in her.


Also,
JazzLady, Lilly, Cattitude, Barbra, Fireman, Fuzzy, ...

(I'm sure a few slipped my mind at the moment)


----------



## watercolor

sweet...awww thanks. but what was the giggles for??


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *what was the giggles for?? *


The "she" named "giggles".


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by AnonymousPenguin _
> *
> Mig... an interesting character w/ interesting stalker.
> *



Hey ya'll - did ya catch that - I am an "interesting character"!?!   More than you know AP.....   As for my stalker - he has been temporarily misplaced - and I deny any and all knowledge as to how that happened!


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *...   As for my stalker - he has been temporarily misplaced - and I deny any and all knowledge as to how that happened! *


 Congratulations...  Those "offensive driving" courses pay off don't they?


----------



## AnonymousPenguin

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *but what was the giggles for?? *



Color,
I meant "Giggles"  as in the forum member with the username "Giggles" ...I think it's "Giggles03" or "Giggles04"...I couldn't remember the number that followed....


----------



## Christy

Dang!  I think AP wants to meet everyone but me!     Oh well, at least my pigs love me!    Can't get much better than that!


----------



## RoseRed

*Nope Christy, Its not just you....*



> _Originally posted by Christy _
> *Dang!  I think AP wants to meet everyone but me!     Oh well, at least my pigs love me!    Can't get much better than that!  *


No one wants to meet me either....sniff


----------



## cattitude

*Me..me..oohh..ooh*

Rose...I TOLD you Otter and I want to meet you.  If your bd party ends early, c'mon over.  I'll pm you our number and you can call for directions!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

Well, I already met you, Rose, but I'd like to see you again!  Does that count?


----------



## RoseRed

*Thanks Ladies!*

I hope to next time.   

Catt, I received your PM, thanks.  VB, who the heck is that on the picture now????    It almost looks like a stoned Marcia Brady...


----------



## tipsy mcgee

So, excuse me if I missed it, but what was the actual date you all set for this shin-dig?  I have been way too busy most of the summer, but should be able to make something if it's in the near future.  I am way out of the loop on all these new posters since I haven't been on here as much in the past couple months.  I still have yet to meet anyone from the forums and would love to meet just about everyone on here, so give me some dibs on the info, people.  And I think that picture is of Alicia Silverstone, probably from the movie Clueless, right?


----------



## AnonymousPenguin

ooops...

didn't mean to leave you out Christy or Rose...
looks like I got myself into a trap here ...lol...
I'm sure I left off tons of people...

I just named the people that stuck out in my mind... 

I really want to see everyone here and don't have anything against anyone.... (besides MONKEY that is... J/K)

I wasn't able to make it to Catt & Otter's party...
hope you all had a great time...

maybe next time I'll be able to attend.


----------



## Sierra39

*I feel left out, too...*

Hey AP, you left me out, too...now I'm gonna pout all day...


----------



## watercolor

I Love you Sierra! *hug*


----------



## AnonymousPenguin

*Re: I feel left out, too...*



> _Originally posted by Sierra39 _
> *Hey AP, you left me out, too...now I'm gonna pout all day...
> 
> *



 
Actually, u peak my curiousity...
For some reason, the first avatar I remember seeing of u was the one with the witch.... and I can't get that out of my mind...

Even now, everytime I see your name... I think 'witch'.... no offense... that is just how I visually remember who you are.... being that I don't have a true face to go w/ the name....

:razz2:


----------



## Sierra39

AP, I'll take the "peak my curiosity" as a compliment... 

My first avatar was Wendy from Southpark...then the Wicked Witch of the West, now it's Bill the Cat...what a strange metamorphosis! First I'm a puker, then an evil witch, then a grody hairball-hacking cat...

Thanks, watercolor! I wuv you, TOO!


----------



## bknarw

I'd like to meet Lilbooboo!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

I'd like to pull lilbooboo's stuffing out and rip off his head!


----------



## lilbooboo

*I'm so sad!!!*



> _Originally posted by vraiblonde _
> *I'd like to pull lilbooboo's stuffing out and rip off his head!
> *



Poor me!


----------



## cattitude

*Now booboo*

If you're gonna admit that you hang out at parties by dead trees and watch, you gotta take your


----------



## lilbooboo

*Re: Now booboo*



> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *If you're gonna admit that you hang out at parties by dead trees and watch, you gotta take your   *




But she's so MEAN!!!
     

Besides, that Calvertguy did it, and so did Withered, and you guys didn't say ANYTHING to them!!!


----------



## cattitude

*yes, but*

you are still posting....

they were sent to the cornfield!!!


----------



## bknarw

*Re: yes, but*



> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *you are still posting....
> 
> they were sent to the cornfield!!! *




Hey, go easy on booboo; he's obviously had a hard day.
He's a pain at times, but..what the heck!


----------



## Kizzy

I went to a wedding Saturday and couldn't make the party.  

I would have much rather met everyone then gone to that wedding but I had to go since it was my brother-in-law.  

I hate obligation.  

Please do not forget about me when you have your next get together.


----------



## Beach Patrol

*Y'all Don't Know it YET...*

but you ALL really want to meet ME!!! I'm such a fun kinda gal!!!  I just haven't posted enough for you all to know...

but BK knows!!!!.....

''...and for my NEXT party trick, I'll grow hair on my nipples!!!!''....


----------



## watercolor

Omm...ya ok!

You do realize taht growing hair on your nipples is quite unattractive...and I am a chick..and if it was my fortae I would most def. not go for a chick with those. YUCK!


----------



## Kyle

I'd love to meet the Feral Cat.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> I'd love to meet the Feral Cat.


----------



## MJ




----------



## RoseRed

MJ said:


>


----------



## jazz lady

jazz lady said:


> To all - I would definitely like to meet y'all someday...



  Note to self: be careful what you wish for!  It may come true!   

Seriously, some very good memories from this thread.  People who are now forever friends and a tinge of sadness for those friends who have since passed.


----------



## warneckutz




----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Note to self: be careful what you wish for!  It may come true!
> 
> Seriously, some very good memories from this thread.  People who are now forever friends and a tinge of sadness for those friends who have since passed.


----------



## Kyle

jazz lady said:


> tinge of sadness for those friends who have since passed.



 At least three that I can think of.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:


> Note to self: be careful what you wish for!  It may come true!
> 
> Seriously, some very good memories from this thread.  People who are now forever friends and a tinge of sadness for those friends who have since passed.


*greenkarma*


----------



## mydoghasfleas

kwillia said:


> *greenkarma*


----------



## RoseRed

mydoghasfleas said:


>





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ml1696pN-yE


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ml1696pN-yE


----------



## Monello




----------



## Bird Dog

Kyle said:


> At least three that I can think of.



I met two this winter in the Keys....it was great.

Some one needs to rekindle the meet and greets.

I live to far south to intice a good crowd, but we have a few nice places if anyone is interested ....Ridge...


----------



## GWguy

There's a few that I'd like to un-meet.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> There's a few that I'd like to un-meet.


----------



## Kyle

GWguy said:


> There's a few that I'd like to un-meet.




I know that feeling.


----------



## GURPS

Bird Dog said:


> Some one needs to rekindle the meet and greets.





we used to meet at the ruddy duck back in 2011


----------



## frequentflier

Bird Dog said:


> I met two this winter in the Keys....it was great.
> 
> *Some one needs to rekindle the meet and greets.
> 
> *I live to far south to intice a good crowd, but we have a few nice places if anyone is interested ....Ridge...



We used to have fun at the Friday dinner meet and greets at various restaurants in southern MD. 
If I didn't work every Friday, Saturday and Sunday, I would love to break bread with some of you again!


----------



## GURPS

frequentflier said:


> We used to have fun at the Friday dinner meet and greets at various restaurants in southern MD.
> If I didn't work every Friday, Saturday and Sunday, I would love to break bread with some of you again!


----------



## kwillia

frequentflier said:


> We used to have fun at the Friday dinner meet and greets at various restaurants in southern MD.
> If I didn't work every Friday, Saturday and Sunday, I would love to break bread with some of you again!


You used to Jethro's?


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> You used to Jethro's?



Remember the snipe hunt?  Good times!


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> Remember the snipe hunt?  Good times!


Now those are some threads worth bumping!  Good thing we didn't have Facebook back in those days or Appyday would have all sorts of blackmail videos and photos on the interweb...


----------



## frequentflier

kwillia said:


> You used to Jethro's?



I actually did go to Jethro's once or twice and can say I was treated rather rudely when I was trying to be friendly. 

My reference was a couple years later with many different -and friendlier- people.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:


> Now those are some threads worth bumping!  Good thing we didn't have Facebook back in those days or Appyday would have all sorts of blackmail videos and photos on the interweb...



  I have a few I could blackmail her with.


----------



## frequentflier

frequentflier said:


> I actually did go to Jethro's once or twice and can say I was treated rather rudely when I was trying to be friendly.
> 
> My reference was a couple years later with many different -and friendlier- people.



After giving it some thought, I will add that I was a newbie on the forums in 2007 and was certainly not part of the clique. A couple people talked to me and I remember my husband, who was more active on the forums, talking to Pete. I just recall one person, that no longer posts, being extremely rude because I had just opened a pet store that would compete with a store on the island and she didn't like that.

When a different group of us started meeting long after that, IMHO, the atmosphere was much more open and friendly.


----------



## vraiblonde

frequentflier said:


> After giving it some thought, I will add that I was a newbie on the forums in 2007 and was certainly not part of the clique. A couple people talked to me and I remember my husband, who was more active on the forums, talking to Pete. I just recall one person, that no longer posts, being extremely rude because I had just opened a pet store that would compete with a store on the island and she didn't like that.
> 
> When a different group of us started meeting long after that, IMHO, the atmosphere was much more open and friendly.



I'll bet I can guess which person was rude to you.   

Perhaps the same one who was rude and ####ty to everyone, although usually behind their backs.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> I'll bet I can guess which person was rude to you.
> 
> Perhaps the same one who was rude and ####ty to everyone, although usually behind their backs.



Who?


----------



## MiddleGround

RoseRed said:


> Who?


----------



## MiddleGround

No answer? Or, was the answer in a private message (behind the back?) 

Interesting...


----------



## black dog

Does it rhyme with who who?


----------



## warneckutz

black dog said:


> Does it rhyme with who who?


----------



## frequentflier

MiddleGround said:


> No answer? Or, was the answer in a private message (behind the back?)
> 
> Interesting...



If you have been here since Dec 2017, my guess is that you would not or do not know the person I was referring to. 
That is, unless you are an old timer with a MPD.


----------



## frequentflier

black dog said:


> Does it rhyme with who who?



No, it was way before her time.


----------



## MiddleGround

frequentflier said:


> If you have been here since Dec 2017, my guess is that you would not or do not know the person I was referring to.
> That is, unless you are an old timer with a MPD.



None of the above. I just found it funny that there were accusations of "talking behind people's backs" yet the information was either not shared OR it was shared 'behind everyone's back. 

You know, the whole hypocrisy thing and all...


----------



## black dog

I don't remember, I really didn't pay that much attention back then. I would lurk, laugh and sign off.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Nobody in particular I'd like to meet,  but I would love to see BlackDog and LittleLady meet and not know who the each other was.


----------



## black dog

PeoplesElbow said:


> Nobody in particular I'd like to meet,  but I would love to see BlackDog and LittleLady meet and not know who the each other was.



 I've seen pictures of super shoes and her, they have no clue what I look like.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

black dog said:


> I've seen pictures of super shoes and her, they have no clue what I look like.



Didnt you just post a picture of yourself the other day?


----------



## Monello

I want to meet the person that most closely resembles their avatar.


----------



## Bann

GURPS said:


> we used to meet at the ruddy duck back in 2011



The first Friday night meet & greet started there in Dec. 2011, but they soon ventured off to all sorts of (most, if not all) locally owned restaurants in southern MD.


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> I've seen pictures of super shoes and her, they have no clue what I look like.



So...that’s not you drinking shots with Tommy in post #124 in the Drinking Coffee While Black thread?  Hmmm...


----------



## frequentflier

Bann said:


> The first Friday night meet & greet started there in Dec. 2011, but they soon ventured off to all sorts of (most, if not all) locally owned restaurants in southern MD.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Monello said:


> I want to meet the person that most closely resembles their avatar.



Cool. I'll PM you when the white perch settle into their summer haunts.


----------



## littlelady

PeoplesElbow said:


> Nobody in particular I'd like to meet,  but I would love to see BlackDog and LittleLady meet and not know who the each other was.


. 

That would be a hoot!  We do know who each other are, but it would still be fun, anyway.  :


----------



## black dog

No, you don't know me. You will never know me you high flying nutter.  
 You arn't tall enough much less sane enough to open that gate..


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> No, you don't know me. You will never know me you high flying nutter.
> You arn't tall enough much less sane enough to open that gate..



I know you from your posts on this forum, unless you are just posting crap.  Did you forget you posted that pic?  Your deflection is not working.  And, yes, I am 5’2”, but I just opened your gate.  :


----------



## littlelady

littlelady said:


> I know you from your posts on this forum, unless you are just posting crap.  Did you forget you posted that pic?  Your deflection is not working.  And, yes, I am 5’2”, but I just opened your gate.  :



And, if you ever are in your hometown, Bethesda, hit me up.  I am not that far away.


----------



## black dog

Kookie, your not tall enough to reach my soul patch.. And Olney is nowhere close to Old Georgetown Rd and the beltway..  nowhere close..  In many ways..


----------



## PeoplesElbow

The sexual tension at that meeting would be off the charts.


----------



## littlelady

PeoplesElbow said:


> The sexual tension at that meeting would be off the charts.



Not on my part.  Yikes!


----------



## black dog

black dog said:


> Kookie, your not tall enough to reach my soul patch.. And Olney is nowhere close to Old Georgetown Rd and the beltway..  nowhere close..  In many ways..



 Hopefully you started reading about American History today... And don't start with Tia Maria....


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> Hopefully you started reading about American History today... And don't start with Tia Maria....



I just promoted you to one hoot.  You, truly, are funny.  You can’t best me on this forum.  The history is there; for whoever wants to read it. :


----------



## black dog

PeoplesElbow said:


> The sexual tension at that meeting would be off the charts.


 Is your ex going to be their?


----------



## GWguy

black dog said:


> Is your ex going to be *their*?



You do this on porpoise, don't you?


----------



## black dog

Yep, between the two of us, you are the only one that's been permabanned.
 And then like a Troll came back with a new screen name. So yep, you win the prize.


 Here's one of my son holding the flag and listening to some US history...I would bet that he's well versed with what happened at the Alamo....unlike some self discribed Super Patriots..


----------



## black dog

GWguy said:


> You do this on porpoise, don't you?



 I've bean known too...


----------



## littlelady

GWguy said:


> You do this on porpoise, don't you?



  Be easy on him.  He is just a welder with a high school education.


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> Yep, between the two of us, you are the only one that's been permabanned.
> And then like a Troll came back with a new screen name. So yep, you win the prize.
> 
> 
> Here's one of my son holding the flag and listening to some US history...I would bet that he's well versed with what happened at the Alamo....unlike some self discribed Super Patriots..
> View attachment 122437



You should be very proud of your son.  Congrats.  My issue with you is that you have something that went wrong in your life that causes you to be so flippant in calling out others’ problems.  You act like you are perfect; when it is evident that you are not.  Cockadoodle doo!

i have never heard the term ‘permabanned’.  I am still here because I don’t give up on any situation. Would you like to post, again, about my dot having MS, or that I am lucky that my son didn’t die of an overdose; like some of his friends.  He is drug free, has a job, and I am so proud of him.  My dot had some issues with her MS in the birth of her second child.  She is dealing with it, and I am helping. Anything else you have to say, coward?


----------



## black dog

Because someone like you with a college degree should be so proud of there lack of knowledge in basic American history...Along with your endless editing because you can't seem to type your words so they don't sound like your drunk or high..
And that's most likely because you're either drunk or high............

 I'm so far ahead of you two.... I've never sold multiple propertys and lost hundreds of thousands... And super shoes worked with money?? LOL....

 Laugh at my High School Education if you want... I'm not the one that has to watch my grand kids and complain about the cost of medical insurance and the cost of fueling up the car. The only thing you teach this High School graduate, is don'ts....
 Your dad should get the money he spent on your college,  back...

 Now throttle back on that vaping......


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> Because someone like you with a college degree should be so proud of there lack of knowledge in basic American history...Along with your endless editing because you can't seem to type your words so they don't sound like your drunk or high..
> And that's most likely because you're either drunk or high............
> 
> I'm so far ahead of you two.... I've never sold multiple propertys and lost hundreds of thousands... And super shoes worked with money?? LOL....
> 
> Laugh at my High School Education if you want... I'm not the one that has to watch my grand kids and complain about the cost of medical insurance and the cost of fueling up the car. The only thing you teach this High School graduate, is don'ts....
> Your dad should get the money he spent on your college,  back...
> 
> Now throttle back on that vaping......




What are are you talking about?  Now, I know you make crap up, just like ‘fake news’.  First, I do know American history.  Second, there is nothing wrong with editing.  As far as the drunk or high thing, that is your problem for assuming that I am drunk, or high. Do you have any grandtots?  I love babysitting them.  When did I ever say we lost hundreds of thousands of dollars?  We are in the money, so to speak.  And, yes, the cost of med insurance and fuel for cars is very high. And, the worst thing you said in your post is about my father.  He is dead, but the best father ever.  He was an Eagle Scout, and then a leader.  He was a geophysicist, worked for Standard Oil, and then for Amoco, and was the guy that said ‘drill here’.  He never used a credit card in his life.  You are such a piece of work.  Work on that reflection thing, I mentioned in a previous post.  You have major problems.  I wish you the best.

Editing just for you.  My father was, also, military.  He was stationed in Korea, and was one of the guys that were told to ‘scout ahead’ because of his expertise.  Also, we are going to sell our son the 2003 4 ruuner that we bought for dot when she went to Frostburg in 2004.  I inherited that car when she bought a new one. I am getting a new car.  I have gone through life not asking for much, but appreciate what comes my way.  I do know that I am not like you.  Thank goodness.


----------



## littlelady

warneckutz said:


> View attachment 122374


----------



## black dog

So you bought the car for your daughter and she gave it back when she be bought a new one, and now you're going to sell it to your son that works nights at Walmart..
 What a great parent you are...


----------



## black dog

black dog said:


> So you bought the car for your daughter and she gave it back when she be bought a new one, and now you're going to sell it to your son that works nights at Walmart..
> What a great parent you are...



 Edit... Yet again the above post from nutter went poof.... And disappeared... Lol
   A cognitive moment perhaps.....


----------



## MiddleGround

PeoplesElbow said:


> The sexual tension at that meeting would be off the charts.



Sitting in the same room, at about 2a.m., laptops all heated and "moist!"

Chatting back and forth on the forum. It would be... electric! 

Seriously though. These late night 'tiffs' make it really look like you two need to hook up!!


----------



## warneckutz

MiddleGround said:


> Sitting in the same room, at about 2a.m., laptops all heated and "*moist*!"
> 
> Chatting back and forth on the forum. It would be... electric!
> 
> Seriously though. These late night 'tiffs' make it really look like you two need to hook up!!


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Boom-chika-wow-wow


----------



## black dog

PeoplesElbow said:


> The sexual tension at that meeting would be off the charts.





PeoplesElbow said:


> Boom-chika-wow-wow



 You seem to be interested in banging her, send her a PM..

  I don't roll with women that are that old, have names, look and need a man to take care of them like they work day shift. But have fun..    Just sayin


----------



## PeoplesElbow

black dog said:


> You seem to be interested in banging her, send her a PM..
> 
> I don't roll with women that are that old, have names, look and need a man to take care of them like they work day shift. But have fun..    Just sayin



Just saying,  every woman that I've ever fought with the way you two do has ended up in my bed either before or after the fighting.


----------



## black dog

PeoplesElbow said:


> Just saying,  every woman that I've ever fought with the way you two do has ended up in my bed either before or after the fighting.



 I don't mock and belittle a woman that I'm interested in or having a relationship with. 
.I would much rather have a relationship with someone much younger, much better at being well read and with a higher education. 
 I'm not interested in a needy woman with problem children.. 

 It's all yours....


----------



## MiddleGround

black dog said:


> I don't roll with women that are that old



Seems like you roll with them pretty late into the night from what is seen on here.



black dog said:


> I don't mock and belittle a woman that I'm interested in or having a relationship with.
> .I would much rather have a relationship with someone much younger, much better at being well read and with a higher education.
> I'm not interested in a needy woman with problem children..
> 
> It's all yours....



These are all pretty large boasts from someone who constantly claims they "are just a dumb welder with a HS education." Might have to throw the BS flag onto the field here..


----------



## warneckutz

Good 'ol forums... bringing people closer together.


----------



## frequentflier

warneckutz said:


> Good 'ol forums... bringing people closer together.



Nice seeing you a couple days ago


----------



## warneckutz

frequentflier said:


> Nice seeing you a couple days ago



Likewise! ... and show no mercy to those who are a pest.  

Pups are happy to know there's more food around now.


----------



## black dog

MiddleGround said:


> Seems like you roll with them pretty late into the night from what is seen on here.
> 
> 
> 
> These are all pretty large boasts from someone who constantly claims they "are just a dumb welder with a HS education." Might have to throw the BS flag onto the field here..




Late nights entertainment winding up nutbag fills in the gaps when I'm doing paperwork and ordering materials.  Unlike a few here, it doesn't stir my loins.  
 Plus it fun to laugh about her while working the next day or so. 

 So with having a first wife that is a attorney, a second with a few degrees and the relationship that I've been in for better than 7 years is with a Attorney and all of them attractive and can take care of themselves and children if they have them is bull####?  . It's not that difficult to meet educated women, maybe you should look outside of Quade's, Anderson's or Toots. 

 And I am just a High School grad, and a dumba$$ welder. That's the way most of the world looks at us.. Before that a Union Elevator Mechanic, pretty good gig for a High School grad.  Would you get the wit and sarcasm that I post sometimes if I added  to some of my posts?


----------



## MiddleGround

black dog said:


> Late nights entertainment winding up nutbag fills in the gaps when I'm doing paperwork and ordering materials.  Unlike a few here, it doesn't stir my loins.
> Plus it fun to laugh about her while working the next day or so.
> 
> So with having a first wife that is a attorney, a second with a few degrees and the relationship that I've been in for better than 7 years is with a Attorney and all of them attractive and can take care of themselves and children if they have them is bull####?  . *It's not that difficult to meet educated women, maybe you should look outside of Quade's, Anderson's or Toots. *
> 
> And I am just a High School grad, and a dumba$$ welder. That's the way most of the world looks at us.. Before that a Union Elevator Mechanic, pretty good gig for a High School grad.  Would you get the wit and sarcasm that I post sometimes if I added  to some of my posts?



Hold on! Is the guy going into his possible 3rd failed marriage giving me advice on where to find women and what to look for?

Maybe you should keep that advice to yourself. (No sarcasm tag needed here)

Why are you doing paperwork and "ordering materials" between 1am and 5am? Do you run a 24 hour repair shop? If you are on here all day and doing that all night.. when do you sleep?


----------



## black dog

MiddleGround said:


> Hold on! Is the guy going into his possible 3rd failed marriage giving me advice on where to find women and what to look for?
> 
> Maybe you should keep that advice to yourself. (No sarcasm tag needed here)
> 
> Why are you doing paperwork and "ordering materials" between 1am and 5am? Do you run a 24 hour repair shop? If you are on here all day and doing that all night.. when do you sleep?




 Strike a nerve?????   Did you meet your girl at Dragon Inn? 
 Keep up college boy, ive been married twice..  I still work hard, lots of hours. it's only me as owner, manager and a few employees.  Ever run a small seasonal manufacturing and a full time service business? Most of my pipe welding is done on third shift hours. 
 Factorys tend to slowdown during third shift.. 
 My phone stays logged on silly, I'm not on here 24-7.... That's the government employees...

 Edit,, as for sleep, I sleep 3-4 hours a night..


----------



## MiddleGround

black dog said:


> Strike a nerve?????   Did you meet your girl at Dragon Inn?
> Keep up college boy,* ive been married twice.*.  I still work hard, lots of hours. it's only me as owner, manager and a few employees.  Ever run a small seasonal manufacturing and a full time service business? Most of my pipe welding is done on third shift hours.
> Factorys tend to slowdown during third shift..
> My phone stays logged on silly, I'm not on here 24-7.... That's the government employees...
> 
> Edit,, as for sleep, I sleep 3-4 hours a night..



And, you are with someone now (or so you say you are) so, now go back and tell me if I was accurate in my statement. Counting is a part of the welding trade and small business ownership.. isn't it?


----------



## Gilligan

MiddleGround said:


> And, you are with someone now (or so you say you are) so, now go back and tell me if I was accurate in my statement. Counting is a part of the welding trade and small business ownership.. isn't it?



I've heard there are people out there that believe they can read anything about a person simply based solely on the number of times they've been married. I laughed when I heard that....


----------



## MiddleGround

Gilligan said:


> I've heard there are people out there that believe they can read anything about a person simply based solely on the number of times they've been married. I laughed when I heard that....



I don't think he is a bad or good person. I am not judging him in the least. I was merely pointing out 2 truths. He tends to get into late night tiffs with certain people on this forum yet insists the other is the "crazy one." The other being that he is trying to pass off what he considers 'holier than thou' judgement when he has 2 failed marriages and is working towards what could be a third one.

Is there any parts of those two items that are not true? :shrug:


----------



## black dog

MiddleGround said:


> And, you are with someone now (or so you say you are) so, now go back and tell me if I was accurate in my statement. Counting is a part of the welding trade and small business ownership.. isn't it?



 Who ####ing cares how many times I have been married or will be married.... LOL...


----------



## MiddleGround

black dog said:


> Who ####ing cares how many times I have been married or will be married.... LOL...


----------



## black dog

MiddleGround said:


> I don't think he is a bad or good person. I am not judging him in the least. I was merely pointing out 2 truths. He tends to get into late night tiffs with certain people on this forum yet insists the other is the "crazy one." The other being that he is trying to pass off what he considers 'holier than thou' judgement when he has 2 failed marriages and is working towards what could be a third one.
> 
> Is there any parts of those two items that are not true? :shrug:




 Was that your girl I banged on second base across the street from Anderson's?


----------



## black dog

I bet it was...


----------



## vraiblonde

black dog said:


> Who ####ing cares how many times I have been married or will be married.... LOL...



MiddleGround clearly cares very deeply.


----------



## GWguy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAomAwIwxm8


----------



## black dog

vraiblonde said:


> MiddleGround clearly cares very deeply.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> MiddleGround clearly cares very deeply.


----------



## Gilligan

MiddleGround said:


> I don't think he is a bad or good person. I am not judging him in the least. I was merely pointing out 2 truths. He tends to get into late night tiffs with certain people on this forum yet insists the other is the "crazy one." The other being that he is trying to pass off what he considers 'holier than thou' judgement when he has 2 failed marriages and is working towards what could be a third one.
> 
> Is there any parts of those two items that are not true? :shrug:



I've heard there are people out there that believe they can read anything about a person simply based solely on the number of times they've been married. I laughed when I heard that....


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> I've heard there are people out there that believe they can read anything about a person simply based solely on the number of times they've been married. I laughed when I heard that....



 The bigger question is, how many can you have without giving up half each time.


----------



## MiddleGround

Like I mentioned before. It doesn't matter how many of your buddies come out to defend you. Trying to give someone advice about how to start and maintain a relationship when you have 2 failed marriages in the rear view mirror and possibly working on your third is laughable. 

Poke fun and make jokes all you want. You are the one who has to live with your relationship history.

Talking about "banging someone on second base." Your parents must be so proud of you.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Gilligan said:


> I've heard there are people out there that believe they can read anything about a person simply based solely on the number of times they've been married. I laughed when I heard that....



Right. How stupid is that?

Almost as bad as believing one can  read anything about a person simply based solely on their anonymous forum posts.


----------



## black dog

MiddleGround said:


> Like I mentioned before. It doesn't matter how many of your buddies come out to defend you. Trying to give someone advice about how to start and maintain a relationship when you have 2 failed marriages in the rear view mirror and possibly working on your third is laughable.
> 
> Poke fun and make jokes all you want. You are the one who has to live with your relationship history.
> 
> Talking about "banging someone on second base." Your parents must be so proud of you.



 Did I get the base number wrong?   Or can't you get her to make the wooooooo, Wooooooo oooooo, sound when one bottoms out...


----------



## Gilligan

Chris0nllyn said:


> Right. How stupid is that?
> 
> Almost as bad as believing one can  read anything about a person simply based solely on their anonymous forum posts.



It's a gift....and you are an easy read. Ask anyone.


----------



## black dog

MiddleGround said:


> Like I mentioned before. It doesn't matter how many of your buddies come out to defend you. Trying to give someone advice about how to start and maintain a relationship when you have 2 failed marriages in the rear view mirror and possibly working on your third is laughable.
> 
> Poke fun and make jokes all you want. You are the one who has to live with your relationship history.
> 
> Talking about "banging someone on second base." Your parents must be so proud of you.



 What's truly laughable is that you think you know why I'm twice divorced.  I sleep very well with all the decisions I have made as a adult in my life thank you.  
 I feel sorry for those who only have been married once, what a boring, stagnant, non interesting life that must be.  

 And yea, all of my parents are proud of all of us, none of us freeloaded off of them when life got hard or during trying times like so many offspring do to their parents and never seem to leave after that..


----------



## gemma_rae

black dog said:


> Here's one of my son holding the flag and listening to some US history...
> View attachment 122437



Is he the one with the purse?


----------



## black dog

gemma_rae said:


> Is he the one with the purse?



 No that's your brother in drag, he's lucky this is a old picture, last I heard he's not supposed to be around children...


----------



## Chris0nllyn

black dog said:


> I feel sorry for those who only have been married once, what a boring, stagnant, non interesting life that must be.





Some of us understood it's a life-long relationship before saying "I do". It's certainly not boring if your partner is your best friend.


----------



## GURPS

Chris0nllyn said:


> Some of us understood it's a life-long relationship before saying "I do".





you mean its not I do you this week ....


----------



## MiddleGround

black dog said:


> I feel sorry for those who only have been married once, what a boring, stagnant, non interesting life that must be.



Words often spoken by the person in the relationship that needed to be walked away from...


----------



## black dog

Chris0nllyn said:


> Some of us understood it's a life-long relationship before saying "I do". It's certainly not boring if your partner is your best friend.




 For some it works quite well, 
 And most think that, when they get married.
 What a crock that is sometimes.. Hey,I'll just stay in this dysfunctional relationship because that's the way it's meant to be, or even better, Let's just stay in this dysfunctional relationship because of the kids. 
* It's better to come from or leave a dysfunctional relationship than it is to stay in one.  
*

     But it's all good until..... Half of that couple wants a divorce..


----------



## black dog

MiddleGround said:


> Words often spoken by the person in the relationship that needed to be walked away from...



 Words spoken by someone who has led a boring and missionary life.  
 But it's funny that you think you know me so well..


----------



## MiddleGround

black dog said:


> But it's funny that you think you know me so well..



You are probably right. I do not know you nearly as well as you apparently know littlelady. With all the judgement and vitriol you spew at her all hours of the night, I am guessing you are exes? :shrug:


----------



## gemma_rae

black dog said:


> No that's your brother in drag, he's lucky this is a old picture, last I heard he's not supposed to be around children...



I didn't know he was dating your son. Hell, we're almost family!

Do you peek when they play hide the salami?


----------



## Bird Dog

black dog said:


> For some it works quite well,
> And most think that, when they get married.
> What a crock that is sometimes.. Hey,I'll just stay in this dysfunctional relationship because that's the way it's meant to be, or even better, Let's just stay in this dysfunctional relationship because of the kids.
> * It's better to come from or leave a dysfunctional relationship than it is to stay in one.
> *
> 
> But it's all good until..... Half of that couple wants a divorce..



It just shows you have made bad life choices. You were never married just shacked up and had kids. I feel sorry for the kids.
It's not boring unless you like to #### around and splitting up half of what you have. Ive been married for 40 years...never boring or dull, challenging at times.  Divorce means you really have nothing financially or emotionally, especially more than once.
I can understand once but after that your right to marriage should be revoked

I had a friend who wanted me to be best man at his fourth wedding. Turned him down. I said if he really loved her, the last thing he should do is marry her. He got pissed and eventually the engagement broke up when she caught him cheating during the engagement


----------



## black dog

MiddleGround said:


> You are probably right. I do not know you nearly as well as you apparently know littlelady. With all the judgement and vitriol you spew at her all hours of the night, I am guessing you are exes? :shrug:



 Brush up on your reading comprehension, KooKoo has posted every piece of information about herself that I post.  With her rants, she is her own worst enemy.


----------



## black dog

gemma_rae said:


> I didn't know he was dating your son. Hell, we're almost family!
> 
> Do you peek when they play hide the salami?



 Ha, good try, now that you've established that your brother is a tranny.
 You seem to know alot about that lifestyle and peeking when men are having sex, maybe it's hereditary in your family...  
 A family that touches kids and peeks stays together?


----------



## Kyle

black dog said:


> Ha, good try, now that you've established that your brother is a tranny.
> You seem to know alot about that lifestyle and peeking when men are having sex, maybe it's hereditary in your family...
> A family that touches kids and peeks stays together?



Is Gemma the daytime persona of Littlelady?


----------



## black dog

black dog said:


> For some it works quite well,
> And most think that, when they get married.
> What a crock that is *sometimes*.. Hey,I'll just stay in this dysfunctional relationship because that's the way it's meant to be, or even better, Let's just stay in this dysfunctional relationship because of the kids.
> * It's better to come from or leave a dysfunctional relationship than it is to stay in one.
> *
> 
> But it's all good until..... Half of that couple wants a divorce..





Bird Dog said:


> It just shows you have made bad life choices. You were never married just shacked up and had kids. I feel sorry for the kids.
> It's not boring unless you like to #### around and splitting up half of what you have. Ive been married for 40 years...never boring or dull, challenging at times.  Divorce means you really have nothing financially or emotionally, especially more than once.
> I can understand once but after that your right to marriage should be revoked
> 
> I had a friend who wanted me to be best man at his fourth wedding. Turned him down. I said if he really loved her, the last thing he should do is marry her. He got pissed and eventually the engagement broke up when she caught him cheating during the engagement




 Just shacked up and had kids you say,, That's a tall pillar your standing on....
 I'm guessing you missed that word " Sometimes " 
 And I only have one child, I was 42 when he was born.  At that time about 15 years into my second marriage.. yep we were just shacking up....  
 I'll say it again , when half of the relationship wants a divorce, there's not a ####ing thing the other half of that relationship can do about it.You can talk, cry, beg, plead , try to deal, ..And if the other half doesn't want to stay married , you will just get a court date in the mail......


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> Is Gemma the daytime persona of Littlelady?



 Could be...


----------



## RoseRed

black dog said:


> Brush up on your reading comprehension, KooKoo has posted every piece of information about herself that I post.  With her rants, she is her own worst enemy.



  True statement.  

She has also posted her real name, address, pictures of herself, husband and grandkids.


----------



## MiddleGround

black dog said:


> Brush up on your reading comprehension, KooKoo has posted every piece of information about herself *that I post*.  With her rants, she is her own worst enemy.



Right there is the important part to focus on as it is the actual point. Like the actual point of the initial post that I made. It is not about WHAT is said.

It is about the fact that you constantly indulge her with late night tiffs. Then, you turn around and try to explain it away like it is "amusing to you" or that "it provides good laughter the next day." Sounds like excuses.

also sounds like how young male children pull girl's hair... because they secretly like them.


----------



## black dog

MiddleGround said:


> Right there is the important part to focus on as it is the actual point. Like the actual point of the initial post that I made. It is not about WHAT is said.
> 
> It is about the fact that you constantly indulge her with late night tiffs. Then, you turn around and try to explain it away like it is "amusing to you" or that "it provides good laughter the next day." Sounds like excuses.
> 
> also sounds like how young male children pull girl's hair... because they secretly like them.




  And here, I thought forums were nothing but cheap entertainment and to find out what restaurants to eat at...  

 Tell your girl I'm still waiting on a shipping address for the Fathers Day toy she ordered for you to test drive..


----------



## littlelady

Good grief, y’all!  All this fuss about little ole me.


----------



## gemma_rae

littlelady said:


> Good grief, y’all!  All this fuss about little ole me.



Well, we told you he's hopelessly in love. He's just too dysfunctional to show it above a 4th grade level.

P.S. Hi me, from me!


----------



## MiddleGround

black dog said:


> Tell your girl I'm still waiting on a shipping address for the Fathers Day toy she ordered for you to test drive..





Any updates from boot camp? Any news on the latest shower time pressure checks?


----------



## littlelady

gemma_rae said:


> Well, we told you he's hopelessly in love. He's just too dysfunctional to show it above a 4th grade level.
> P.S. Hi me, from me!


----------



## black dog

MiddleGround said:


> Any updates from boot camp? Any news on the latest shower time pressure checks?



  It's ####ed up that you would think about much less post about shower pressure checks on young men that saddled up and giving a few years to serve our country.  

 Not much action for you now that Craigslist and Backpage don't have men seeking men personal ads any longer...


----------



## MiddleGround

black dog said:


> Craigslist and Backpage don't have men seeking men personal ads any longer...





black dog said:


> It's ####ed up that you would think about much less post about...



In your own words 

Sounds like you know more about it than me

Posting 6 minutes after your online love. Coincidence???


----------



## black dog

MiddleGround said:


> In your own words
> 
> Sounds like you know more about it than me
> 
> Posting 6 minutes after your online love. Coincidence???



 I'm not the one that interested in and posting about young men in basic training showers...


----------



## MiddleGround

black dog said:


> I'm not the one that interested in and posting about young men in basic training showers...



You are correct! Apparently, you are very interested in the "men seeking men personal ads" of "Craigslist and Backpage."


----------



## Toxick

MiddleGround said:


> You are correct! Apparently, you are very interested in the "men seeking men personal ads" of "Craigslist and Backpage."




Didn't they do away with those personal ads?

Because prostitutes*.



















*Hey - I'm not gay either, but 20 bucks is 20 bucks.


----------



## MiddleGround

Toxick said:


> Didn't they do away with those personal ads?
> 
> Because prostitutes*.



No idea :shrug:

Maybe ask the welder?


----------



## black dog

Toxick said:


> Didn't they do away with those personal ads?
> 
> Because prostitutes*.
> [/SIZE]




   Almost all personal ads have shutdown with this new Federal law..
 This was posted on Craigslist M seeking W

US Congress just passed HR 1865, "FOSTA", seeking to subject websites to criminal and civil liability when third parties (users) misuse online personals unlawfully.

Any tool or service can be misused. We can't take such risk without jeopardizing all our other services, so we are regretfully taking craigslist personals offline. Hopefully we can bring them back some day.

To the millions of spouses, partners, and couples who met through craigslist, we wish you every happiness!


----------



## gemma_rae

Kyle said:


> Is Gemma the daytime persona of Littlelady?



Yes. Or is Littlelady the night time persona of Gemma?

Spooky huh?


----------



## black dog

gemma_rae said:


> Yes. Or is Littlelady the night time persona of Gemma?
> 
> Spooky huh?



 Spooky?  Not at all, Entertaining occasionally,,,,,,  but in a nutshell, just another drunk drug addict..


----------



## Kyle

Maybe it rhymes with spooky. :shrug:


----------



## AnthonyJames

This may be  , but I think I would like to meet This_person. He/She always seems very knowledgeable and thoughtful, and posts/replies in a very respectful way, and I appreciate that.


----------



## littlelady

AnthonyJames said:


> This may be  , but I think I would like to meet This_person. He/She always seems very knowledgeable and thoughtful, and posts/replies in a very respectful way, and I appreciate that.



I like your reply.  I feel the same way.

I have met some forum members, but I would, also, like to meet Sam, BOP, Hijinx, Popster, spr, mitzi, muddlepuddle, Monello, wharf rat, acommondisaster, chrisonllyn, deekaypee, kingfish, merlin99, firebrand, Roman, RPMDAD, Lilypad, and so many more.  That will probably not ever happen, but I would like to know them, personally.  It could happen.  You never know where life will take you.

I forgot Toxick, Pete, Tilted, Rommey, Gemma Rae, awpitt,
and Gilligan. I know I am forgetting some others.


----------



## frequentflier

littlelady said:


> I like your reply.  I feel the same way.
> 
> I have met some forum members, but I would, also, like to meet Sam, BOP, Hijinx, Popster, spr, mitzi, muddlepuddle, Monello, wharf rat, acommondisaster, chrisonllyn, deekaypee, kingfish, merlin99, firebrand, Roman, RPMDAD, Lilypad, and so many more.  That will probably not ever happen, but I would like to know them, personally.  It could happen.  You never know where life will take you.
> 
> I forgot toxick and Pete, and Tilted, and Rommey. Love them. I know I am forgetting some others.  I will think of more, tomorrow. Nite, nite.



The question would be how many of the people you mentioned would want to meet you?


----------



## DoWhat

frequentflier said:


> The question would be how many of the people you mentioned would want to meet you?



Ouch.....................


----------



## black dog

Lol...


----------



## frequentflier

DoWhat said:


> Ouch.....................



I noticed you aren't on her list


----------



## GregV814

N7Sphincter, but he's currently in residence at Spring Grove..... the material obtained would be good fodder with drunks...


----------



## AnthonyJames

littlelady said:


> I like your reply.  I feel the same way.
> 
> I have met some forum members, but I would, also, like to meet Sam, BOP, Hijinx, Popster, spr, mitzi, muddlepuddle, Monello, wharf rat, acommondisaster, chrisonllyn, deekaypee, kingfish, merlin99, firebrand, Roman, RPMDAD, Lilypad, and so many more.  That will probably not ever happen, but I would like to know them, personally.  It could happen.  You never know where life will take you.
> 
> I forgot toxick and Pete, and Tilted, and Rommey. Love them. I know I am forgetting some others.  I will think of more, tomorrow. Nite, nite.



Yeah, Toxick too. Sometimes I have to Google those big words he uses so the threads don't go all cattywampus on me.


----------



## stgislander

Toxic and Misfit


----------



## gemma_rae

I'm going to need some help from the long time members on this one. Who was the forumite, woman I think, that was either a psychiatrist/psychologist or worked for one and knew about personality disorders and the like? Radiant1 comes to mind, but I don't know why. She would have her hands full here these days, and I'd like to meet her because I want to know what's wrong with me.


----------



## littlelady

frequentflier said:


> The question would be how many of the people you mentioned would want to meet you?


. 

You are wrong.  This thread is about who one would want to meet. I could care less about who wants to meet me.  I am comfortable in my own skin.  I told you on this forum years ago, that I stopped in Peppers, to introduce myself, but you were not there, according to your employee.  In my 20 years in Calvert, I, rarely, traveled to Solomons.  Sorry, I missed you.    Oh, and thanks for the scanner.  

And, if members want to talk about how late I post.  It is my quiet time.  Get over it.  I will sleep when I am dead.


----------



## Misfit

gemma_rae said:


> I'm going to need some help from the long time members on this one. Who was the forumite, woman I think, that was either a psychiatrist/psychologist or worked for one and knew about personality disorders and the like? Radiant1 comes to mind, but I don't know why. She would have her hands full here these days, and I'd like to meet her because I want to know what's wrong with me.



Pretty sure it's Radiant1.


----------



## Bonehead

She is one of the very few that I have met.


----------



## PsyOps

You people don't want to meet anyone on this forum.  Most of them haven't taken a shower in weeks.


----------



## black dog

PsyOps said:


> You people don't want to meet anyone on this forum.  Most of them haven't taken a shower in weeks.



 So Uncle Monello really is homeless?


----------



## RoseRed

black dog said:


> So Uncle Monello really is homeless?


----------



## Kyle

black dog said:


> So Uncle Monello really is homeless?



When you're that close to the beach it's covered.


----------



## gemma_rae

PsyOps said:


> You people don't want to meet anyone on this forum.  Most of them haven't taken a shower in weeks.



Why do you say that?

Did I miss something while I was in the shower? 

Jeez, you take one damned shower!


----------

